# Underground Racing Reveals New 1000hp Twin Turbo System for Audi R8 V10



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Back in 2009, North Carolina-based Underground Racing popped up on our radar when they went and placed a twin turbo system on the Lamborghini Gallardo Nera. Given the similarities between the Gallardo V10 and the R8 V10, we rang them up to see if they were considering an R8 kit. They confirmed they were and now the fruits of their labor are live and in the numbers on their website. There are four configurations, ranging from an estimated 700 WHP on pump gas to an estimated 1500 WHP on race fuel. Here's a quick rundown.

Stage 1 Turbo System with Modified Engine
700 WHP on pump gas (93 octane)
1000 WHP on race fuel (VP-C16 117 octane)
R8 models at $39,000

Stage 2 Turbo System with Modified Engine
850 WHP on pump gas (93 octane)
1200 WHP on race fuel (VP-C16 117 octane)
R8 models at $69,000

Stage 3 Turbo System with Modified Engine
1000 WHP on pump gas (93 octane)
1200 WHP on race fuel (VP-C16 117 octane)
R8 V10 models at $94,000

Race Version Turbo System with Highly Modified Engine
1000 WHP on pump gas (93 octane)
1500 WHP on race fuel (VP-C16 117 octane)
R8 V10 models starting at $109,000

All listed horsepower figures are estimates.










Below is a video of the car in action hosted on YouTube. Below that is a link to Underground Racing's website where they've got more information and photos of their R8 builds. Thanks * quattroholic * for the tip.






* Full Story *


----------

